# Found White Pigeon



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, I have a white pigeon that has come home with mine today after training, I do not know the Band # 2009 IPB B 2875. Anyone


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I found out what IPB B stands for Independent Pigeon Breeders.

Is this a racing pigeon band?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the band is from foy's, contact them they would know who bought the band, but that does not mean they are still the owner.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, and B is the size for homers. They may race, or they may have them for releases. Hopefully the person who bought the band, if they weren't the previous owner of it, will know who they sold the band/bird to. People are supposed to keep records of that but you know most don't


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Southwing said:


> Hello, I have a white pigeon that has come home with mine today after training, I do not know the Band # 2009 IPB B 2875. Anyone


It is my hope you find the owner but if not and you do not want to keep the bird, I know he/she will fit in with my whites.

Hope you find its home,
Tony


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Found the persons phone # for the pigeon but the name i have does not match the phone message. I am waiting for this person to call me back.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Big T said:


> It is my hope you find the owner but if not and you do not want to keep the bird, I know he/she will fit in with my whites.
> 
> Hope you find its home,
> Tony


Dang Big T!

I was gonna say the same thing.....LOL

BTW: Hows those two I sent doing?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Timber said:


> Dang Big T!
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing.....LOL
> 
> BTW: Hows those two I sent doing?


They doing good. I let them out to loft fly but have not sent them on the road yet. I can tell they are Florida birds because they like to put on suntan oil and sun on the roof. Beautiful birds.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Big T said:


> They doing good. I let them out to loft fly but have not sent them on the road yet. I can tell they are Florida birds because they like to put on suntan oil and sun on the roof. Beautiful birds.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


LOL..... I used to say the same thing when I was in the Marines. We new who came from the west coast because they would be issued suntan lotion and surf boards at boot camp... Thats funny....Thanks for that....

Once you get them trained out good, work them hard. If you could just keep me posted as to how they do so I can evaluate the breeders better. Thanks again.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you guys do with these stray birds? do you breed them?, you don't really know if they are good birds or what.... you can't fly them. seems timber is always at the ready for a stray....lol.. just wondering.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> what do you guys do with these stray birds? do you breed them?, you don't really know if they are good birds or what.... you can't fly them. seems timber is always at the ready for a stray....lol.. just wondering.


Well I can only speak for myself but if the birds are in good shape, then sure we would like to take them in if no one can be found. My son has started his own loft along side mine so if theres a stray, then I give them to him to start out with. And depending on the background, age, and condition of the birds when they arrive, you can resettle them. The ones we got from Reti some time back my son loft flys almost daily. They will never go down the road ofcourse but you bet there young will. Plus it keeps them fit and just sometimes with a better diet and loft flying some old birds come back to being fertile. I did it this past year with an old cock who when given to me by the breeder said, "its not fertile anymore, give it to your son", well we got 3 rounds out of him in 2009. The breeder purchased a pair of his youngsters from our club auction. So it can work and until its proven otherwise we like to try. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so you have resettled all the adult homers given to you....wow that is something. I wonder why others have such a hard time of it. so you use these strays in your breeding program for your race birds?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> so you have resettled all the adult homers given to you....wow that is something. I wonder why others have such a hard time of it. so you use these strays in your breeding program for your race birds?


Well lets look at it from a different standpoint then. 

First, not every bird can be resettled their drive to return from which they came is to strong. Sure birds fly off course for one reason or another and the best ones will return. Thats a fact. But for those that dont and are caught usually its due to not being in the best condition to have been sent or flown in the first place, its sick or missing flights, etc. Now ask yourself this, what creates the desire to return? MOTIVATION and the love of the loft. Correct? Now you dont know what condition the bird was exposed to prior to you getting it, especially from a stray. Now once you get the bird back into form and keep the bird motivated by the loft environment, feed, a mate, sittin eggs or feeding a youngster its much easier to keep them around. Does it work 100% of the time, No but it does work for some. 

Second, Sure I have used strays in my breeding program. Sometimes there's a look or feel of a bird that makes you say, "I wonder if I were to mate it too".....so you give it a try. And as we all know, breeding is a whole different ball game....LOL Nothing is set in stone. The famous Ludo had a stray, although Im sure he never resettled it to fly, but he did bred from it and this "Stray" produced Champion Birds.

So in closing, I see nothing wrong for asking a person for something they themselves found and do not want or could not find the owner of. We all have pigeons for our own reasons. Myself its to race and for others its just a hobby. If I can introduce my children to this great hobby/sport and spark there intrest in it, Ill take any stray, abandond or abused homing pigeon I can get my hands on.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Timber said:


> Well lets look at it from a different standpoint then.
> 
> First, not every bird can be resettled their drive to return from which they came is to strong. Sure birds fly off course for one reason or another and the best ones will return. Thats a fact. But for those that dont and are caught usually its due to not being in the best condition to have been sent or flown in the first place, its sick or missing flights, etc. Now ask yourself this, what creates the desire to return? MOTIVATION and the love of the loft. Correct? Now you dont know what condition the bird was exposed to prior to you getting it, especially from a stray. Now once you get the bird back into form and keep the bird motivated by the loft environment, feed, a mate, sittin eggs or feeding a youngster its much easier to keep them around. Does it work 100% of the time, No but it does work for some.
> 
> ...


Very interesting/informative reading!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Timber said:


> Well lets look at it from a different standpoint then.
> 
> First, not every bird can be resettled their drive to return from which they came is to strong. Sure birds fly off course for one reason or another and the best ones will return. Thats a fact. But for those that dont and are caught usually its due to not being in the best condition to have been sent or flown in the first place, its sick or missing flights, etc. Now ask yourself this, what creates the desire to return? MOTIVATION and the love of the loft. Correct? Now you dont know what condition the bird was exposed to prior to you getting it, especially from a stray. Now once you get the bird back into form and keep the bird motivated by the loft environment, feed, a mate, sittin eggs or feeding a youngster its much easier to keep them around. Does it work 100% of the time, No but it does work for some.
> 
> ...


thanks, that is interesting and beats paying hundreds of dollars for a name...lol, and the bird gets a good home to boot. your son is alot braver than I would be, I would worry about loft flying it ,wondering if it would end up as a stray again.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Exactly.......


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Timber said:


> Well I can only speak for myself but if the birds are in good shape, then sure we would like to take them in if no one can be found. My son has started his own loft along side mine so if theres a stray, then I give them to him to start out with. And depending on the background, age, and condition of the birds when they arrive, you can resettle them. The ones we got from Reti some time back my son loft flys almost daily. They will never go down the road ofcourse but you bet there young will. Plus it keeps them fit and just sometimes with a better diet and loft flying some old birds come back to being fertile. I did it this past year with an old cock who when given to me by the breeder said, "its not fertile anymore, give it to your son", well we got 3 rounds out of him in 2009. The breeder purchased a pair of his youngsters from our club auction. So it can work and until its proven otherwise we like to try. LOL


Well Timber,

Since Aaron123 got out of the pigeon business and I got three young birds that need a home I was going to send to him, You interested?

Same deal, swap for three when you get back to breeding. No hurry. By the way, they're banded.

Tony

PS This squid always liked you jarheads. Ya'll were always fun to drink shots and beer with.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, I have gotten in touch with the owner and he will be picking up the bird. He lives only about a 1 mile from me on a 60 acre farm. He was at one time in one of are clubs and was thinking about getting back into it.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Big T say it isnt so that Aaron123 got out of the pigeon business  thats just sad ... all he needed to do was fix his trap door to keep the preds out ,why did he quit with his birds


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Sadly Aaron is taking a break from the birds. 

I have the remaining birds that the **** didn't get, his white birds, and rollers. 
I'm hoping that he decides to get back into them sometime. My loft door is open to him whenever he'd like to get some young birds to start back up again. He was so very helpful to me in getting into pigeons, I don't think I could ever thank him quite enough for answering a hundred million pesky and ridiculous beginners questions.
Until then I hope to keep in touch, and sooner or later find a reason to go up and visit with him again. I had a lot of fun going to see him a few times, and am sad to not know a pigeon owning friend within driving distance anymore.

Here's to hoping he decides to get back in...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I too hope he gets back into them as its always nice to know there are more of us out there with a love for the birds ..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Bella said:


> Sadly Aaron is taking a break from the birds.
> 
> I have the remaining birds that the **** didn't get, his white birds, and rollers.
> I'm hoping that he decides to get back into them sometime. My loft door is open to him whenever he'd like to get some young birds to start back up again. He was so very helpful to me in getting into pigeons, I don't think I could ever thank him quite enough for answering a hundred million pesky and ridiculous beginners questions.
> ...


So you are the young lady he talked so highly about. Did by chance, two georgia birds survive the attack. As for Aaron, he has a new baby so life still has the glow of joy for him. Besides, I know he will be back.

Tony


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Big T said:


> Well Timber,
> 
> Since Aaron123 got out of the pigeon business and I got three young birds that need a home I was going to send to him, You interested?
> 
> ...



Tony,

Yes I would like that. Ill send you a PM with the address again if needed.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Big T said:


> So you are the young lady he talked so highly about. Did by chance, two georgia birds survive the attack. As for Aaron, he has a new baby so life still has the glow of joy for him. Besides, I know he will be back.
> 
> Tony


I wish I had them...but I don't think I do. I only have one 09 bird with these guys, 7406, which was bred by Aaron. Unless you maybe sent him AU 75017? I thought she was an 08 bird, but it's very possible that I could be wrong. I hope I am wrong. It's an odd ball band in the loft, so maybe...

Into next spring when it gets warm enough to breed here, if you guys will still be trading, I would love to get in on that fun? If you guys don't mind that is...


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Bella said:


> Into next spring when it gets warm enough to breed here, if you guys will still be trading, I would love to get in on that fun? If you guys don't mind that is...


Hey Bella! 

Ofcourse you can! It would be my pleasure!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Bella said:


> I wish I had them...but I don't think I do. I only have one 09 bird with these guys, 7406, which was bred by Aaron. Unless you maybe sent him AU 75017? I thought she was an 08 bird, but it's very possible that I could be wrong. I hope I am wrong. It's an odd ball band in the loft, so maybe...
> 
> Into next spring when it gets warm enough to breed here, if you guys will still be trading, I would love to get in on that fun? If you guys don't mind that is...


so bella how many bird do you have in total now ? and are you into the dove release business or just enjoying having birds


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Timber, I'm looking forward to it...The 3 from you are doing very well. The one that got injured made a full and speedy recovery. Resilient little bird that one is!



LokotaLoft said:


> so bella how many bird do you have in total now ? and are you into the dove release business or just enjoying having birds


I have 12 white homers, a pair on eggs that will hopefully add 2 more, and 6 rollers. I'm not in dove release, but may start doing it next summer. The birds sure could use a job, and my location is great for it. I've had several people ask me this summer, but I don't have enough birds in the air yet. At this point though, I am very much enjoying the birds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Bella said:


> Thanks Timber, I'm looking forward to it...The 3 from you are doing very well. The one that got injured made a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> I have 12 white homers, a pair on eggs that will hopefully add 2 more, and 6 rollers. I'm not in dove release, but may start doing it next summer. The birds sure could use a job, and my location is great for it. I've had several people ask me this summer, but I don't have enough birds in the air yet. At this point though, I am very much enjoying the birds.


 yeah its quite addicting isnt it  so how are the hawks in your area ? they are quite horrible here and already starting to make their presense know quite well ..they always let me know when summers over and when the killing season begins


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Addicting doesn't even begin to do it justice! 

Already there is plans for another, bigger loft to be up and running in the spring. And here we just doubled the size of the first one 2 weeks ago. 

Hawks...I had a great summer as far as that goes. Only saw one, buzzing down the field with a bunch of little black birds chasing it down mercilessly (they took up residence on the hay fields that surround our house). But if course when I let the rollers out a week or two ago for the first time, it's like they were waiting for it. One hit my kit and scattered them. Over the course of the next day I had 6 out of 7 come in one by one. The birds were too far out for me to tell if the hawk got one, but now after not getting all 7 back, I'm afraid that may be the case. Not a good day, first bird I've lost.
But they've been out quite a bit this week and haven't seen one since. Hopefully it stays that way. I won't be flying once it gets cold though, too much wind once late fall and winter set in.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Bella said:


> I wish I had them...but I don't think I do. I only have one 09 bird with these guys, 7406, which was bred by Aaron. Unless you maybe sent him AU 75017? I thought she was an 08 bird, but it's very possible that I could be wrong. I hope I am wrong. It's an odd ball band in the loft, so maybe...
> 
> Into next spring when it gets warm enough to breed here, if you guys will still be trading, I would love to get in on that fun? If you guys don't mind that is...


Nope, with Aaron I wasn't banding them yet, just using snap on colored, numbered bands so I could tell them apart. So sorry they didn't make it. Next spring when you are ready let me know. The way I work is, I'll ship you two young birds then you use the box to ship me two back when you are ready. We each pay for shipping. Timber is cool with swapping also.


----------

